
Red Hat wins Texas showdown - jacquesm
http://www.newsobserver.com/2010/05/01/462093/red-hat-wins-texas-showdown.html
======
jacquesm
This is especially sweet for me, not more than a few days ago I mentioned this
very company trying to shake down TrueTech about 10 years ago :)

Props to RedHat, at least some companies are standing up to this bullshit in
stead of paying them off so they have a bigger warchest to go after the next
target.

------
naner
Ugh. The least we could do is prevent companies who don't produce software
from litigating on software patents. This "IP Innovation" place is just a
patent troll.

~~~
ajb
Nice idea in theory, but easy for the trolls to work round by producing some
trivial piece of software, I'd have thought.

------
nailer
"Both companies sell the Linux computer operating software, a cheaper
competitor to Microsoft's Windows."

Most large organizations pay about the same in support for their Linux servers
as they do in Windows.

~~~
sigzero
You know, I don't believe that is true. Why? Because I work in a mixed Windows
and RHEL world. Licensing from MS is steeper than RHEL.

~~~
nailer
Shrug. We own a few thousand licenses for each, but if you're experiences are
different, that's cool. Either way, the point I'm making is that most business
who use Linux use it because it's a great server OS.

~~~
sigzero
It is a great server OS.

------
j_baker
This is nice to read and all, but I'd be curious to know exactly what patents
they were litigating over.

~~~
ableal
Groklaw has the story here,
<http://www.groklaw.net/article.php?story=20100430223358785> , with plenty of
back-story links, including search for prior art. One of them says: _The
patent is for "user interface with multiple workspaces for sharing display
system objects"_

